# New rifle???



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

What would be better for Elk, Deer and possibly Moose...

a 300 win mag or a 30-06? I am looking at a Savage with the accutrigger.

Thanks and please give me your opinions or other suggestions (7mm)??


----------



## micdundee (Jan 24, 2005)

I would go with the .300 win mag. I myself shoot a tikka t3 .300 wsm. I really like it. It's extremely accurate and reliable.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Me personally i like the .30-06 but it mostly depends with which cartridge you feel more confindent with. Right now i shoot a Remington and it is pretty accurate for me but as for the Savage with accutrigger i heard some real good things about them.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

as they said, it depends on which one you are more comfortable with. personaly I would go with the .300 because it does much better at long ranges in terms of speed energy and drop


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

If your gonna get a magnum, get a .338 Mag.

Either one will be capable of what you want it to do.


----------



## blacktop (Jul 17, 2004)

go with the .300 mag. as for the gun i have a .270 wsm savage with the accutrigger and i absolutely love it, good choice


----------



## billyclark (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought a 7mm wsm in a blr browning. im 16 but i got a 8 point deer this year and it did a marvoulous job. but the 300 is a great gun also... its got a bit more carry that the 3006.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

300! Be it a Win Mag or WSM, it's a heck of a lot better than the 'ol 06.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.300 WINCHESTER SHORT MAG OR .338 WIN MAG

The .336 Win Mag is the ELK RIFLE that all others are judged by.

However, the new .300 Winchester Short Mag is giving it a run for the money.

I've had a .338 Win Mag in a Winchester Model 70 Stainless and killed 10 deer with it. All dropped dead in there tracks with no massive meat loss. All were heart/lung shots. It absolutely hammered them.

My friend shot a 350 lbs. Black Bear in Canada with this gun, too. He said it just absolutely hammered them.

Both are good choices. I'm a big fan of the .338 b/c I've seen it work. But I just bought my roomate a .300 WSM when he graduated the police academy.......haven't killed anything with it yet, but it is accurate.

It's your call. I can't even decide.....lol.

:sniper:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

300 mag or 338 mag


----------

